# Bird Eating Spiders



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw some of these guys in a canberra shop going for 80 bucks a piece. Any of you guys keep them? Is 80 dollars a good price for a spider that can allegedly eat birds? Im interested in getting some but for 80 bucks My spider should not only eat birds but be able to take the garbage out for me and drive me to work. Does anyone know what the best type is to keep? as I have heard there are a few. Also anyone got any good australian website links to them. :?:


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2005)

Nome from this site sell captive bred babies for $20-$25, I'll find her website for you.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.freewebs.com/saveourtarantulas/index.htm


----------



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome Dicco, that site looks like exactly what Im looking for. Your a champ.Thanks!


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 18, 2005)

I hate spiders. I don't know why anyone would want to keep them as a pet. I wish I had a dollar every time I heard someone say that about snakes to me.


----------



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

Sooo you hate spiders?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 18, 2005)

The big hairy ones give me the creeps.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> The big hairy ones give me the creeps.



OK, just for you craig.a.c :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 









Hix


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats just cruel Hix. I'm gunna have nightmares tonight.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like a little mousy is in a little trouble


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> Thats just cruel Hix. I'm gunna have nightmares tonight.



Maybe I shouldn't post the rest...........










I'll think about it.



Hix


----------



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

By all means, post the rest. Impressive!


----------



## farmdog (Jan 18, 2005)

> By all means, post the rest. Impressive!


i agree need to find out wat happens


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Trouser - she's got great animals and takes good care of em, highly reccomended


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't look craig.a.c






If this were a movie, this is the point where the music gets louder and faster, and the really low bass notes get your adrenalin pumping in anticipation of something really scary happenning.



Hix


----------



## farmdog (Jan 18, 2005)

wat no more pics did the spider catch the mouse or wat :?: :shock:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm building the suspense.
:twisted:



Hix


----------



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

WE WANT BLOOD, WE WANT BLOOD, WE WANT BLOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a lot of blood at all, unfortunately.

The strike was too quick, photographer missed it. This is the next shot. The squeamish might want to go to the "my new pets!!" thread or something else cute....






Look at those magnificent fangs!

I should point out that this is not my spider. It's not even Australian. I ripped the pix off an American Tarantula website.



Hix


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 18, 2005)

Stop it Hix, I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

You don't have to watch Pilbara. Like the TV, you can change the channel. I gave you ample warnings.  Or are you so scared that you're fascinated and have to watch, to see what grisly pics go up next?

This one is my favorite.









Hix


----------



## Herps4Us (Jan 18, 2005)

I know of a guy that had a bird eating spider and he said they can climb glass - so what he did was get a spray bottle and spray around the top of the tank befor opening, so he wouldn't get any suprises - Hope this helps


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 18, 2005)

How big is this spider ?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 18, 2005)

I 'd use mortein spray Herps4us.


----------



## Retic (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a Therophosa leblondii but can't be sure just from the front, beautiful spider.


----------



## Nome (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, T.blondi, mere crickets aint enough to feed one of those, get up to 30cm legspan. Nice spiders


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2005)

can i have one?
i love the big spiders!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, T. blondii. The Goliath Birdeater, from Brazil.

Last Pic.








Hix


----------



## Retic (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes I had a couple in the UK, one was about 25cm across and ate meat. It's actually the second largest spider, wait until you see a full adult Psuedotheraphosa apophysis, it's legs hang over a dinner plate.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 18, 2005)

boa said:


> it's legs hang over a dinner plate.



now THATS what i want, i can put it on a leash and say "sick 'em rex"


mmmmmm attack spider


----------



## angelrose (Jan 19, 2005)

Herps4Us said:


> I know of a guy that had a bird eating spider and he said they can climb glass - so what he did was get a spray bottle and spray around the top of the tank befor opening, so he wouldn't get any suprises - Hope this helps



www.animalattraction.com.au sells this product. Teflon PTFE 30 (250ml)

I use a teflon paint i got from matt, there are quite a few on the market, i can vouch for this one, its around 20 bucks a bottle, but you will only ever need to buy one, you can paint it around the top of a chinese container to stop your woodies and cokies escaping when your feeding them to your babies, or around the top of your spider tank to prevent spyder getting up there. Another use i have for it, is around the top of a lidless meal worm farm, they cant get over it to get out the top, so no lid, its great.

Angel


----------



## Trouser (Jan 19, 2005)

Holy crap mate, I just got home and saw all the pics in one hit. Thats to much graphic arachnid violence for me in one hit. Im going to be lying in the shower in the fetal position crying myself to sleep tonight. Wouldn't mind one of those bad boys, might help keep the inlaws away.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 19, 2005)

sweet pics great deterrants for the inlaw and I guess unwanted family and friends. I'd have to get me 1 spider eventually


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2005)

Spiders can climb over the fluon paint. Dunno bout the teflon stuff.


----------



## Nome (Jan 19, 2005)

I keep and breed alot of 'bird eating spiders', and I wouldn't use the teflon stuff for them. Reason being is when they climb the glass the have the ability to climb back down again, but if you have the teflon on there, they can slip and fall, their abdomens rupture very easily. Also, in my experience, 'bird eaters' are extremely sensitive to chemicals as most of them from the pet stores :evil: come from unspoilt rainforests deep down in burrows, they just aren't used to being exposed to it. Just have a good secure lid and they can't get out, weight it down for extra secruity. If a tarantula is happy, it won't try and get out of the tank (unless it's male). 

If you see a tarantula try and get out continuously it is the first indication you aren't keeping it in the condition it likes. If one of mine used to do that, I would change to a smaller tank, keep it darker or give it more humidity. I haven't had any of mine climb the glass for a long time now.


----------



## Trouser (Jan 20, 2005)

Do they make saddles for those mules, Im thinking about strapping on the six shooter! Hey nome, got any for sale?


----------



## Tommo (Jan 21, 2005)

while on the subject of spiders, i was given this guy yesturday-


----------



## indicus (Jan 21, 2005)

"I agree with 'Nome', a happy spider shouldn't want to try to escape its container, try a change in environment, housing, medium etc. As for teflon paint; its great stuff however its no substitute for a lid for a spider container, it would be irresponsible not to have a lid on a tank or container used for the housing of spiders"..........


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks
hix's


----------



## thals (Jan 21, 2005)

eeek...icky spiders!!! :-( ...nah, just kiddin, they are fascinating creatures and surely enough, i am tryin to get over my fear of them...but its takin a LOOOONNNG LONG time! lol Any advice to help with my persistent arachnophobia???


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 21, 2005)

i'll hopefully be getting some of these awsome spiders in the next couple of months


----------



## Tommo (Jan 21, 2005)

just found out my spider is Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## Trouser (Jan 22, 2005)

I can't seem to find anyone selling any at a resonable price. All the pet shops in the area want at least 80 squid for small ones and 150 for the big ones that are apparently usually taken from the wild, which I don't rate. Shouldn't be poaching animals from the wild to make a quick buck. Especially when one can breed them.
Can anyone hook me up with some?


----------



## Hickson (Jan 22, 2005)

Herps4Us said:


> I know of a guy that had a bird eating spider and he said they can climb glass - so what he did was get a spray bottle and spray around the top of the tank befor opening, so he wouldn't get any suprises



The guy who posted those pics originally said that when cleaning the glass, or the tank, the spider would occassionally surprise him and try to tag him. He'd been hit a few times and he didn't like it at all.


This isn't him.

But it gives you an idea how big some spiders can get.



Hix


----------



## angelrose (Jan 22, 2005)

God damn, thats huige.... wow....

what is that one you posted tommo?



> it would be irresponsible not to have a lid on a tank or container used for the housing of spiders


I never actually meant to suggest this..... i dont keep a lid on my worm farm.... but thats completely different....

I personally couldnt sleep in the same house as a spider like that knowing there was no lid on.....
My suggestion was actually aiming towards the spiders trying to escape while you are putting the lid on, or waiting there to tage you as you take the lid off, but i dont keep spiders and those that do say its a stupid idea... so dont listen to me...

Angel


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone got a basic rundown of what species are availible if i was gonna pick sum up id go for trapdoor species are there any... anyone got pics?


----------



## Tommo (Jan 22, 2005)

angelrose said:


> God damn, thats huige.... wow....
> 
> what is that one you posted tommo?
> 
> ...



i think its Selenocosmia crassipes, ive heard from 2 experts that it is a member of the Selencosmia family, but none really specified on what sub species it is. im assuming its S.crassipes becasue one mentioned that they are common in the darwin area. the other said though that the taxonomy for australian spiders is screwed up so most are guesses. its common names are barking spiders, whistling spiders, australian tarantula or bird eatting spider.

BTW, i have noticed 2 levels of anger which it showed while i was trying to get it into a box while i nudged it with a snake hook to get it going. first it reared up, which it had done before showing alittle bit of its fangs(at the time i thought that was teh full size of them. then with the next nudge the fangs went from3mm long to about 10mm long and hooked them over the bar of the snake hook :lol:


----------



## Trouser (Jan 22, 2005)

Geez thats even bigger than I thought Australian species got. I Definately want one now.


----------

